# [imagemagick : convert]

## olivanto

bonjour,

(je début sous Gentoo, soyez indulgent...).

J'ai besoin de l'utilitaire "convert" qui se trouve dans imagemagic (pour une galerie photo sous un pmwiki). 

J'ai donc fait un 

```
emerge imagemagic 
```

de ce dernier.

Quand je fais 

```
which convert
```

, j'ai bien "/usr/bin/convert" ; mais je n'ai aucune idée de la façon de le faire tourner ... Sauriez vous s'il convient de configurer qqchose de plus ?

quand je tape ; 

```
convert --version 
```

j'ai bien les éléments de cet outil. Mais faut-il configurer autre part la Gentoo ??

pour l'instant, toute tentative de faire tourner l'appli renvoi des messages d'erreur sur le "convert", visiblement inconnu...

je suis vraiment paumé....à l'aide !Last edited by olivanto on Wed Apr 30, 2014 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nicop

L'outil s'appelle imagemagick

Quels sont ces messages d'erreurs ? Ils sont générés par pmwiki ou convert ?

----------

## olivanto

ta question me ramène à une reflexion saine !

convert fonctionne en ligne de commande. Donc mon Gentoo est visiblement sain.

convert ne fonctionne pas sous pmwiki; donc c'est là que doit être le problème... Dommage que le forum pmwiki ne soit pas aussi réactif que celui-ci ...  :Sad: 

merci.

----------

## kopp

C'est probable que ton pmwiki ait un chemin plus ou moins hardcodé, ou du moins ne regarde pas au bon endroit. Tu n'as pas une doc de pmwiki ?

pmwiki a été installé avec portage ?

PS : merci de mettre ton titre en conformité avec la charte : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## olivanto

j'ai modifié le titre.

pour le PMWiki, si si j'ai de la doc, mais le module en question est assez succinct coté documentation.

Et non, je n'ai pas utilisé portage ; pmwiki se limitant en général à un copier/coller. (sauf dans ce cas précis).

Là j'ai des erreurs php et un message qui m'indique l'impossibilité d'aller chercher une image dans un répertoire.

bref, plus rien à voir avec Gentoo, sauf si l'installation de "convert" necessite d'autres manip...

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu un répertoire avec droits d'accès en écriture pour php, afin qu'il puisse créer l'image au bon endroit ?

----------

## olivanto

tu as su dire cela mieux que je n'aurai exprimé ! mais oui, tous les répertoires du PMWiki sont en chmod 777 (personne ne hurle, merci...  :Very Happy: ). 

donc PHP ne devrait pas avoir plus de problème que cela ...

je me demande si Convert, lorsqu'utilisé par PMWiki , n'est pas "incorrectement" appelé...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est quelle galerie photo (pmwiki semble proposer plusieurs modules différents)  ? http://www.pmwiki.org/wiki/Category/Gallery

T'a pas configuré ton php pour utiliser le "safe mode" (qui est obsolète au passage) ? Car dans ce cas, php perd sa capacité à exécuter des programmes externes.

Sinon y'a un module PHP pour imagemagick, sous Gentoo c'est le paquet pecl-imagick, t'a galerie l'utilise peut-être au lieu d'appeler directement convert.

----------

